

Why websites scroll up and down and not left to right - joshuagnizak
http://www.gnizak.com/blog/why-websites-scroll-up-and-down-and-not-left-to-right/

======
snori74
Nice layout, nice words,vbut all leading to a pretty mundane conclusion that
"...we expect all sites to do this and get confused when they don’t."

Interestingly, in the last week I've for the fist time come across several
site that DO scroll left to right. It would be very nice if I could recall
them now - sorry, but I can't :-(

I get the feeling that this might be a minor trend for the next wee while.

(as this article suggests, it probably won't last)

